# Poles o pantographs ??



## Gepatt from Patagonia Arg (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi:
I am modeling Pacific Electric RR.
I found that some locos have poles AND pantographs. Why ??
The overhead installation, is the same for both devices ??
How does work the pantographs in the poles divergers ??
Thanks for your answer. Guillermo


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Gepatt from Patagonia Arg said:


> Hi:
> I am modeling Pacific Electric RR.
> I found that some locos have poles AND pantographs. Why ??
> The overhead installation, is the same for both devices ??
> ...


Welcome to the site Guillermo.

I am not an expert but,
I think it was because some of the lines would only work with poles so they lowered the pantographs and raised the pole to continue when they got to that part of the line.
I think.

A good site for you to read,

http://www.lafn.org/~dave/trans/rail/electric_rr.html


While looking for an answer The Key System came up on the topic.
I think it had something to do with being able to run on Key System also, I guess they had to use the pole to run it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_System

Maybe someone else will chime in don't give up.
Anyone know?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This site might help you a little,

http://lrt.daxack.ca/Overhead/index.html


Edit,
The poles and the pantographs run on different lines setups.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bump.

43 views and no one knows yet.:dunno:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry, guys... 

While I know nothing about pantographs and poles, I *love* the unusual Pacific Electric service engines... 



















Been to see this one in real life at TravelTown...













But this is absolutely heartbreaking...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I am not an expert but,
> I think it was because some of the lines would only work with poles so they lowered the pantographs and raised the pole to continue when they got to that part of the line.
> I think.


I'm clueless on this subject, but I'd have to say that Ed's comment makes logical sense ... right?

TJ


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome Guillermo. I pray the best for you Pacific Electric pike. This will be a challange, because it get's expensive past the Bachmann PCC streetcars. However, I have all the confidence you can do it. -


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

choo choo said:


> But this is absolutely heartbreaking...


it really is


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another new poster and never came back.


----------

